# DVB-T USB-Stick troubles terratec prodigy hybrid xs

## DocReedSolomon

Hi Community,

heute gabs es bei PLUS (ja, diesem Discounter <g>) einen DVB-T USB Stick, und ich dachte mal ich probiere mein Glück.

```

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 15f4:0002 HanfTek

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Schaut schonmal gut aus, wird als "Hanftek" erkannt. Allein den vendorname "HANFTEK" finde ich schon irgendwie abgefahren <g>.

Modules sind eingebunden und firmmware wird auch gefunden (alles ergoogled usw.)

```

usb 1-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 1-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

dvb-usb: found a 'Hanftek UMT-010 DVB-T USB2.0' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw'

usb 1-10: USB disconnect, address 5

```

aber sofort danach:

```

dvb-usb: generic DVB-USB module successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

usb 1-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-10: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

usb 1-10: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

usb 1-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

weniger gut, oder?   :Shocked: 

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich mit DVB absolut NULL Erfahrung bisher. Mich irritieren diese "string descriptor" errors, was soll mir das sagen?

Bin so wie hier beschrieben:

http://www.johannes-bauer.com/dvbt/

vorgegangen, schien mir ganz vernünftig und logisch so.

Das "dvbt-scanaid" findet allerdings.. nix. Garkeine Sender. (JA, Empfang ist hier vorhanden).

auch lsmod schau recht gut aus:

```

dvb_usb_umt_010         7552  0

mt352                   7748  1 dvb_usb_umt_010

dvb_usb_dibusb_common     9156  1 dvb_usb_umt_010

dib3000mc              15680  1 dvb_usb_dibusb_common

dib3000_common          3008  1 dib3000mc

dvb_usb                21832  2 dvb_usb_umt_010,dvb_usb_dibusb_common

dvb_core               87088  1 dvb_usb

dvb_pll                14276  3 dvb_usb_umt_010,dvb_usb_dibusb_common,dvb_usb

```

Ich bin etwas ratlos   :Shocked: 

Ich denke mal, ich habe was uebersehen, irgendwo?

Wo?   :Razz: 

PS: AMD64

Linux doc 2.6.17-suspend2-r6 #14 Thu Nov 2 15:19:53 CET 2006 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+ AuthenticAMD GNU/LinuxLast edited by DocReedSolomon on Mon Nov 13, 2006 3:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DocReedSolomon

Ich stelle grade fest, ich habe garkeine devices (/dev/dvb)   :Twisted Evil: 

eine dvb rule ist aber mittlerweile in den udev rules ja vorhanden. warum werden die devices nicht angelegt   :Shocked: 

die suchfunktion ergab ein paar aeltere threads von 2005.. aber das ist wohl nicht mehr up2date?

----------

## mmi

Hallo,

solange kein Device /dev/dvb auftaucht, würde ich mal Stück für Stück mit modprobe die Kernelmodule durchprobieren (siehe /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/media/dvb). Wenn dann kein /dev/dvb auftaucht, wird vermutlich der Chipsatz auch nicht unterstützt.

Viel Erfolg, mmi.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *mmi wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> solange kein Device /dev/dvb auftaucht, würde ich mal Stück für Stück mit modprobe die Kernelmodule durchprobieren (siehe /lib/modules/<version>/kernel/drivers/media/dvb). Wenn dann kein /dev/dvb auftaucht, wird vermutlich der Chipsatz auch nicht unterstützt.
> 
> 

 

aaaahhhh, DANKE!

das /dev/dvb wird vom module angelegt? das wusste ich ehrlich gesagt nicht   :Embarassed: 

OK, ich probier mich mal durch  :Wink: 

----------

## DocReedSolomon

nee, das kanns irgendwie nicht sein   :Twisted Evil: 

```

All devices below are fully supported by the LinuxTV driver. The following drivers are needed for these devices: 

 - mt352.ko

 - dvb-usb.ko

 - dvb-usb-dibusb-common.ko

 - dvb-usb-umt-010.ko

```

Quelle: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB_USB#HanfTek_UMT-010

kein /dev/dvb   :Shocked: 

module werden anstandslos geladen. (lsmod zeigt die auch an).

wenn ich den stick einstecke:

```

dvb-usb: found a 'Hanftek UMT-010 DVB-T USB2.0' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-umt-010-02.fw'

usb 2-10: USB disconnect, address 4

dvb-usb: generic DVB-USB module successfully deinitialized and disconnected.

usb 2-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-10: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

usb 2-10: string descriptor 0 read error: -22

usb 2-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

```

ich krieg ne krise hier   :Laughing: 

der stick wird korrekt erkannt, aber wo sind die devices???

----------

## mmi

Es gibt aber mehr Module für DVB-T! Ist halt die Frage, ob sie bei Deiner Kernel-Config auch aktiviert wurden.

Ich habe hier z.B. als DVB-T eine CinergyT2, dazu gibts auch ein gleichnamiges Modul. Erst wenn das geladen ist, wird automatisch /dev/dvb angelegt.

Solltest auch drauf achten, ob die neueste Firmware geladen wird.

Wichtig wäre auch, dass Du den verwendeten Chipsatz ausfindig machst.

EDIT: Sorry, hab grad erst Deinen Link angesehen. Dann weiss ich leider auch nimmer weiter.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

hmm.. kann das was mit meinem nforce4 chipsatz zu tun haben?

geruechten nach soll zB eine skystar2 nicht darauf laufen. naja, das ist aber ne PCI karte.

aber USB stick sollte wohl gehen? hmpf..

andere USB devices laufen hier uebrigens problemlos!

memory stick, cardreader fuer sony memory stick, usw.. die devices (sdX) sind vorhanden und funzen auch.

hast du was an den udev rules geaendert bei dir? oder am hotplug/coldplug config?

ansonsten: wie legt man manuell udev devices an? vielleicht wuerde es dann gehen?

ich bin immer noch der meinung das ich was falsch mache, oder das ich was vergessen habe. einen anderen stick kaufen wuerde die situation hier sicherlich nicht verbessern.

argh!

----------

## DocReedSolomon

forget it! i just installed the device using windows-XP (well, sorry <g>)

doesnt work there either   :Shocked: 

button to scan frequencys is greyed out   :Twisted Evil: 

PS: ja, ist der stick vom discounter PLUS.

also, der laeuft hier weder mit W2K noch mit XP.

ich geb den muell montag zurueck. schade!

30 euronen waere ein cooler preis gewesen (keine versandkosten usw).

----------

## mmi

 :Laughing:  Einfach zu billig um zu funktionieren   :Laughing: 

Hab übrigens keine udev-rules o.ä. geändert. Einfach CinergyT2-Modul geladen und schwupps, device war da.

Offenbar wird da auch keine Firmware gebraucht.   :Shocked: 

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *mmi wrote:*   

>  Einfach zu billig um zu funktionieren  
> 
> 

 

sehe ich nicht so.

es gibt bei alternate einiges so zwischen 30-40 euro, und laeuft unter linux.

also - mehr wie 40 schleifen leg ich nicht auf den tisch, fuer so nen stick.

tipps?

----------

## mmi

so todernst war's nicht gemeint...  ... und sooo billig ists's eigentlich ja auch nicht.

viel erfolg und mehr glück mit dem nächsten teil!

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *mmi wrote:*   

> so todernst war's nicht gemeint...  ... und sooo billig ists's eigentlich ja auch nicht.
> 
> viel erfolg und mehr glück mit dem nächsten teil!

 

ich tausch den muell heute um.

welchen hast du, den hier:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?artno=JK%23T54&showTechData=true

??

da macht mich das stutzig:

Codecs:  MPEG-2 TS, MPEG-2 PS

musst du die dann umwandeln mit projectX? .TS kann mein dvd-player leider nicht abspielen.

----------

## mmi

ja, den hab ich.

projectx hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ich transformiere mit mplayer bzw. avidemux ts nach mpg (das kann mein dvd-player). kaffeine speichert als m2t, sollte eigentlich dasselbe wie ts sein. 

was gäbs auch für nen grund, standardmässig ein anderes format als das übertragene zu speichern. es sollte also egal sein, welche dvb-hardware man nimmt, mpeg-2-ts ists immer.

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *mmi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> projectx hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ich transformiere mit mplayer bzw. avidemux ts nach mpg (das kann mein dvd-player). kaffeine speichert als m2t, sollte eigentlich dasselbe wie ts sein. 
> 
> was gäbs auch für nen grund, standardmässig ein anderes format als das übertragene zu speichern. es sollte also egal sein, welche dvb-hardware man nimmt, mpeg-2-ts ists immer.

 

naja, ich kenne das von der dbox. wenn da mehrere sync fehler im stream vorkommen, hat man schonmal das problem dass das mpg dann asynchron ist.

----------

## mmi

das problem hatte ich noch nicht, liegt aber eher daran, dass ich meist über dvb-s aufzeichne und auch selten den dvd-player benötige.

----------

## mmi

hab aber derzeit ein anderes problem:

kaffeine hat bei dvb-t nur audio wenn ich auf ac3 schalte, bei stellung xxx-de bleibt alles stumm (video geht immer). ac3 strahlen aber nicht alle sender ab, sodass einige tonlos bleiben.   :Mad:   fehlt mir da irgendein plugin oder ein USE-param?   :Sad: 

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *mmi wrote:*   

> hab aber derzeit ein anderes problem:
> 
> kaffeine hat bei dvb-t nur audio wenn ich auf ac3 schalte, bei stellung xxx-de bleibt alles stumm (video geht immer). ac3 strahlen aber nicht alle sender ab, sodass einige tonlos bleiben.    fehlt mir da irgendein plugin oder ein USE-param?  

 

werden denn beide audiostreams ueberhaupt aufgezeichnet?

ich kenne jetzt kaffeine nicht, aber ProjectX zeigt dir an, welche streams in der datei drin sind.

----------

## mmi

sorry, konnte mich erst jetzt wieder kümmern.

hab mittlerweile projectX installiert und für audio wird auch nur ac3 aufgezeichnet   :Sad: 

auf nem anderen rechner mit debian spielt kaffeine alles bestens, stellt je nach sender bis zu 3 ton-codierungen zur wahl. wird an irgendeinem param liegen, fragt sich nur, welcher - zumindest für mich   :Mad: 

----------

## DocReedSolomon

tja, keine ahnung.. wohlmoeglich fehlt dir einfach nur ein codec, bzw. codecs wurden updated, und du musst kaffeine re-emergen?

lass das doch mal in ner konsole laufen, zeichne was auf, und schau ob fehlermeldungen kommen.

----------

## mmi

Hab ich schon gemacht, Konsolausgaben zeigen auch nichts besonderes.

Wird sich auch noch finden lassen.

Danke Dir jedenfalls, man sieht sich   :Cool: 

----------

## DocReedSolomon

neuer versuch   :Laughing: 

terratec hybrid prodigy XS (USB stick)

das ueberforderd mich voellig   :Twisted Evil: 

cinergyT2 laden tut garnix.

emerge ich die v4l driver, krieg ich beim laden von em28xx immer "invalid module format".

ich dreh hier gleich durch   :Laughing: 

em28xx-dvb existiert hier garnicht als module???????

probiers jetzt grad mit vanilla sources 2.6.18.. vielleicht mag v4l die gentoo-sources nicht?

muss ich ueberhaupt die v4l driver emergen? wenn ja, im kernel alles fuer DVB disablen (so wie mit den alsa sources) oder wie?

hmm, erstmal nen pils oeffnen   :Laughing: 

----------

## DocReedSolomon

hmm..

```

modprobe em28xx

WARNING: Error inserting v4l2_common (/lib/modules/2.6.18/v4l-dvb/video/v4l2-common.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting v4l1_compat (/lib/modules/2.6.18/v4l-dvb/video/v4l1-compat.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.18/v4l-dvb/video/videodev.ko): Invalid module format

WARNING: Error inserting compat_ioctl32 (/lib/modules/2.6.18/v4l-dvb/video/compat_ioctl32.ko): Invalid module format

FATAL: Error inserting em28xx (/lib/modules/2.6.18/v4l-dvb/video/em28xx/em28xx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

irgendwie bin ich echt zu bloede - oder?

----------

## mmi

 *DocReedSolomon wrote:*   

> neuer versuch  
> 
> terratec hybrid prodigy XS (USB stick)
> 
> das ueberforderd mich voellig  
> ...

 

Auf cinergyT2 basiert die meines Wissens nicht, oder?  :Sad:  denn dann brauchst du auch em28xx nicht.  auch v4l spielt erstmal keine rolle, mit richtigem modul und geladener firmware muss es gehen.

du wirst die passende firmware brauchen (ist auf der beiliegenden cd für windows als .sys-file dabei). dafür gibts eine software, die den reinen firmware-part rausholt und aufbereitet (siehe linux-tv-board). leider war diese software nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten stand und für die mitgelieferte neuere firmware nicht geeignet.   :Rolling Eyes: 

mein sohn hat so einen stick, den ich mal ausprobierte, daher mein wissen.   :Smile: 

deshalb hab ich mir dann die cinergyT2 besorgt, die auch völlig problemlos läuft (bei gentoo leider immer noch nur mit ac3-ton, den hier nur das zdf abstrahlt).

ich hab cinergyT2 implizit im kernel, mit gt-sources compiled. ob das ne ursache für mein tonproblem sein kann?

----------

## DocReedSolomon

 *mmi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Auf cinergyT2 basiert die meines Wissens nicht, oder? 
> 
> 

 

wer soll da noch durchblicken, wenn die hersteller alle nase lang ankommen, und ihre karten umbenennen  :Sad: 

ich bin mir nicht sicher worauf das basiert, aber eine terratec ist es. ab heute beim penny markt fuer ~70euro.

kann auch analog TV (kabel). OK, brauche ich nicht.

naja, war immer noch knapp 10 euro billiger als bei alternate. somit hab ich das teil mal mitgenommen, zur not - business as usual, tausche ich es wieder um. nervt allerdings auf die dauer ;(

 *mmi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> denn dann brauchst du auch em28xx nicht.
> 
> 

 

da bin ich mir halt nicht sicher.

 *mmi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  auch v4l spielt erstmal keine rolle, mit richtigem modul und geladener firmware muss es gehen.
> 
> 

 

naja, aber der muesste dann schon zumindest nach der 4mware fragen - oder? so ala "loading firmware" und dann ggf "not found" - oder?

war zumindest bei dem HanfTek stick so.

 *mmi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> du wirst die passende firmware brauchen (ist auf der beiliegenden cd für windows als .sys-file dabei). dafür gibts eine software, die den reinen firmware-part rausholt und aufbereitet (siehe linux-tv-board).
> 
> 

 

de.com.net.org.what?? das board sagt mir ehrlich gesagt jetzt nichts (bin DVB einsteiger). URL parat?

 *mmi wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  leider war diese software nicht mehr auf dem aktuellsten stand und für die mitgelieferte neuere firmware nicht geeignet.  
> 
> mein sohn hat so einen stick, den ich mal ausprobierte, daher mein wissen.  
> ...

 

der hat wirklich eine terratec *prodigy* XS?

also, was hast du denn nun genau gemacht, was genau im kernel eingebunden?

komm mir wirklich langsam vor wie ein idiot hier  :Sad: 

ich hab schon viel erlebt, aber sowas.. menno. 

unter WIN laeuft der stick nur mit XP SP2, hab aber hier notfalls nur W2K. aber auch togal, ich will ihn ja unter win eh nicht nutzen.

ich schick dir gleich mal ne PM, schau mal rein..

danke!

----------

## mmi

URL lautet:

http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB_USB

----------

## DocReedSolomon

@all: also, ich habs auch mit diesem stick aufgegeben   :Twisted Evil: 

naja, der cinergy T2 kostet ca. 74 euro. stolzer kurs!

was empfehlen andere so..?

darf auch gerne eine PCI/PCI-E karte sein, egal.

das teil soll lediglich ruckelfrei recorden!

fernbedienung usw ist kein muss.

*nett* waere zusaetzlich ein FM radio tuner inside. muss aber nicht.

aber >70 euro fuer einen reinen dvb-t usb stick.. naja..   :Laughing: 

PS: DVB-T radio gibts nur in berlin, daher waere so ein FM UKW tuner halt nicht uebel.

----------

## Neo_0815

Pinnacle pctv usb.

Kostet 35 Euro - Läuft 1a.

Gruß

----------

## nightmarez

hi,

ich habe eine AverTV DVB-T PCI Karte, die kann ich nur empfehlen, selbst die fernbedienung geht auf anhieb.

----------

